# 3020 diesel update



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I put a new radiator cap on it aand was baling 35 acres today in 99 degree heat and the gauge stayed right on 190 the whole time pulling my 650 new Holland Baler and nothing leaked from cap. So I reckon that cap was the problem. Glad it was simple fix. thanks guys


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Simple fixes are the best ones


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

newholland650

Your repair is a good example of what I was taught yrs back about diagnostics/repair. Always perform/check the simple things FIRST(1st) & if that doesn't correct problem then look at more difficult to repair items.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> newholland650
> 
> Your repair is a good example of what I was taught yrs back about diagnostics/repair. Always perform/check the simple things FIRST(1st) & if that doesn't correct problem then look at more difficult to repair items.


You got it Tx Jim. Had a guy call me the other day, said his 5400 JD he was baling with wouldn't start after he shut it off to get a sandwich for lunch. He wanted me to order him an injection pump. He was only about 8 miles down the road and after talking to him a little I said I wanted to come and check it out. Long story short, his fuse to the fuel shut off solenoid was blown. He felt like an idiot when he saw that's what his problem was. I just told him, it happens to all of us once in a while. He sure would have been mad when that new pump didn't fix it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bazooka

If fuel solenoid blew then cold start sensor in thermostat housing may be the reason as the sensor has a long,long history of shorting out.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The renter in my other place called yesterday...Cant get the lawn mower to run. Carb must be plugged. Had to use the choke at the end to keep it running. Says it can't be outa gas, he can still see some in the bottom of the tank. I stopped by today with a gas can. dumped a gallon in and it fired right up!


----------

